# Can I burn Buckthorn?



## Badgers96 (Nov 3, 2012)

I cut some Buckthorn about two years ago that has been seasoning outside in piles.  I have now stacked it in my garage to dry. 

Can I burn this in my new insert (FPX Hybrid Fyre)?  I also have oak and hickory but wouldn't mind using up the Buckthorn during mild weather. 

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## blades (Nov 3, 2012)

You betcha. I took out a 10' or so wide by 40 yard area of the crud ( it was getting into the power lines) Saved everything over 3"  for stove fodder. Be mindful of those stickers though.


----------



## Wood Duck (Nov 4, 2012)

You can burn any type of wood, as long as it is dry (seasoned) enough. Two years is enough if the wood is split and stacked, but no amount of time is enough on the bottom of a pile on the ground. I guess the stuff on top of the pile is fine, the stuff in contact with the ground is wet or rotten. The stuff in between the top and bottom could go either way, and the closer to the top the better it will be.


----------



## bogydave (Nov 4, 2012)

Wood Duck said:


> You can burn any type of wood, as long as it is dry (seasoned) enough.



+1
Also:
BTU of wood is the same by weight.
1 pound of dry pine has the same BTUs a a pound of dry oak


----------



## blades (Nov 4, 2012)

BogyDave, true enough, but the volumetric difference is quite substantial.


----------



## Dune (Nov 4, 2012)

Badgers96 said:


> I cut some Buckthorn about two years ago that has been seasoning outside in piles. I have now stacked it in my garage to dry.
> 
> Can I burn this in my new insert (FPX Hybrid Fyre)? I also have oak and hickory but wouldn't mind using up the Buckthorn during mild weather.
> 
> Thanks for any insight!


 
Is it wood? I try to only burn wood.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 4, 2012)

It's a bush.  It makes quite a pain of itself also.  

I see no reason why you couldn't burn it.  I see a lot of good feelings as you feed the stove and watch it burn down to ashes.

Matt


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 4, 2012)

Burn it.


----------

